# Gander Mountain GSX tournament rod?



## parkerdog (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone have one of these?

I was at the gm store earlier looking at rods for my new reel and was thinking I'd keep it in the 100 dollar range. I looked at the carrot stick, st. croix mojo, shimano convergance, skeet reese, and an abu garcia vendetta.

I went there to check out the mojo mainly, but it didn't feel right in my hands. Big fingers and the trigger just didn't feel good. I would have liked a shimano also but they were limited on the models available. The vendetta was nice but once again the trigger didn't feel right.

The salesman brought over the gsx when I was comparing weights of different rods and it seemed as light as the mojo plus it has fuji ceramic guides (hopefully to help get rid of my zinging) and a fuji reel seat. 

Me being cheap.... it was also on sale for $59. sold! I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jul 15, 2011)

I almost exculsivly use GM rods. The Tournament rods are good and I have some. They have a three year warranty that you carry in the store today and leave with a new one today. Another you may want to check out in the Titanium Seris they have. I have some of those also, they have a 5 year warranty and the feel, weight and action of the rods are the best I have found for the value.


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 15, 2011)

I tried it out this morning. The little 6 inch bass I caught didn't really give it a work out! lol

It was sensitive enough for me though. I'm no virgil ward by any means. 

Now I think I need to work on my technique. When I cast, the reel throws out a lot of water and spots my glasses. very irritating.


----------

